# Boot Camp Ram et carte graphique



## ijjix (16 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

j'ai une petite question par apport Boot Camp.

Quand je lance Windows avec Boot camp est ce que la mémoire ram est devise entre la version mac et windows ?

Est ce que c'est possible de lance Windows seul sans le système mac ou de jouer avec la ram entre les deux systèmes.

merci a vous.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2019)

ijjix a dit:


> Quand je lance Windows avec Boot camp est ce que la mémoire ram est devise entre la version mac et windows ?


Dans une partition Windows créée via Assistant Boot Camp, cette dernière utilise la totalité de la mémoire.


ijjix a dit:


> Est ce que c'est possible de lance Windows seul sans le système mac ou de jouer avec la ram entre les deux systèmes.


Tu fais une confusion avec une machine virtuelle. Comme mentionné plus haut, dans une partition créée via Assistant Boot Camp, toute la mémoire sera utilisée par Windows ainsi que la puissance et capacité de la carte et/ou puce graphique du Mac.

Avec une machine virtuelle créée avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, le processeur, la carte mémoire ne seront que de l'émulation en fonction de la puissance du Mac avec seulement la moitié de la mémoire. Tout ne sera que de l'émulation. Le plus est d'avoir en même temps une session macOS et une fenêtre de Windows en même temps. Dans ce mode, il faut oublier les jeux, mais certains logiciels de 3D peuvent fonctionner correctement.

Avec Assistant Boot Camp, la partition Windows sera totalement indépendante de macOS, en utilisant à 100 %, la mémoire, la puissance du processeur, de la carte et/ou puce graphique. Si on veut faire des échanges de fichiers, il vaut mieux utiliser un disque dur formaté en exFAT qui sera lisible/inscriptible dans les 2 OS sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## ijjix (16 Août 2019)

Merci Infiniment Locke.


----------

